# Meet Zack



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, here is our newest baby from the bridge - just this am. 213 grams and so far seems to be ok. A very nice little fellow - course, aren't they all?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Ah, what a dear little pet he is!

Great job you're doing there, Maggie 

John


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Adorable little rescue you have there Maggie.  

Please keep us posted. 

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

You sure do come up with some beauties. He looks like he has some chocolate color in him. What a pretty baby...............


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Gorgeous Maggie!! What a cutey!! 

Ditto everyone else. You do a great job with all your wee ones. Well done!

Lindi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a gorgeous little pijjie!

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Man, these birds have just got to find some other place to live other than bridges. It is a cutey. Hope it grows up to be a nice and plump, healthy pigeon.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a pretty bird, Maggie! I know he/she will do well in your capable hands!!


----------

